# UNDERDRIVE????



## nismo_cm2 (Jun 6, 2005)

*????UNDERDRIVE PULLEY????*

I RECENTLY PUT ON MY UNDERDRIVE PULLEY AND I NOTICED IF JACKED UP MY STEERING DUE TO THE SLOWER ROTATIONS OF THE PULLEY.
MY QUESTION IS. BY GETTING A LIGHTER WEIGHT POWER STEERING PULLEY WILL IT COMP FOR SLOWER ROTATIONS???
OR. CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A SMALLER P/S PULLEY???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't know if a smaller stock pulley is made for the power steering unit. Sounds like you purchased a way too low racing underdrive unit, typical street drives still allow proper operation of the steering and alternator, but just barely. Was the manufacturer *Unorthodox*? They sell good units, I've had several in my cars, never had problems with steering or alt. You might want to just sell the one you have, or see if the aftermarket manufacturer has a special power steering pulley.


----------

